# Will not go outside to potty



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

Well, Charlie is our foster V. He has always been scared of noises and he was abandoned so we have no idea about his past. But he loved being outside, rather than inside. He recent fell of our deck due to being scared of a firecracker and ran away for 4 days. He was out in a thunderstorm. Since he came home he would not step foot outside with out convincing. He had been doing very well for a couple days, but last night someone set off another firecracker and being outside, especially when dark is high anxiety. The big problem is that he will not go the bathroom. He cannot relax or come off our step long enough to do his business. So he is having accidents or going in his kennel  

We have had many fosters and have never seen this problem, any suggestions?

We have tried-
Treats
Waiting a very long time before bed hoping he would just have to go
Pulling his water
Just making him wait outside until he goes (we are very patient)

Any ideas - we might have to check into anxiety meds, but I was hoping we could train him to correct the behavior.

Amanda


----------

